# Distress while eating?



## DavidW (Mar 3, 2007)

Hello all,

While eating, Lemon often makes a brief vocal sound as he bends over. It's always as he's bending down, never as he comes back up. I posted a video at 



; you can hear the sound at the beginning and end of the video.

Several years ago, another budgie exhibited the same behavior.

Anybody know what the sound is? Is Lemon in pain?

Thanks.

David


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*It just sounds like a little chirp type noise to me.
I don't think he's in any pain.

One of my lovebirds makes similar little chirpy noises when he's eating something he likes.*


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

After watching the video, I do agree with Deborah. Feeding time bring's great contentment to our animal friend's, my little dog makes all kind's of noise when she eat's too. Lemon look's like a healthy little bird that is enjoying the feed...


----------



## DavidW (Mar 3, 2007)

Thanks, Deborah and Randy. I probably worry too much about the little fellow.

David


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

Greetings David.I saw the video as well.I'm just like everyone else here.he's enjoying his food.birds will chirp sometimes when they eat or resting while they sleep.my old budgie named speedy 3years ago would sing himself to sleep all the time and chirp while he ate.thanks so much for posting the video and many blessings.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


DavidW said:



Thanks, Deborah and Randy. I probably worry too much about the little fellow.

David

Click to expand...

You are a good budgie-Dad. :hug:*


----------

